# Kerry Bowen - West Midlands



## Letterbox (8 June 2012)

Does anyone have contact details for Kerry Bowen please?  She used to be a horse dealer and now runs a livery yard on Sugar Loaf Lane near Dudley and also has a farm out in Kinver.

Desperate to get hold of her.


----------



## szcz17 (9 June 2012)

kerry bowen 07812383012


----------



## DoubleTrouble (18 November 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/bowenequestrian.centre


----------



## MyLuckyStar (19 November 2012)

I've got her mobile number but text her the other day and she didn't reply.


----------

